# Pregnant cat got lose from her cat carrier and is missing Woodford Halse, Northampton



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

I have just heard that one of the cats that was being transported to Barks rescue in Northamptonshire got lose from her carrier just outside the rescue.
Please can everyone in this area keep an eye out for Socks a young Black n white possibly Pregnant cat. She has left 3 x 6- 7 week old kittens behide.
She was last seen jumping the fence and heading for the the fields in Woodford Halse, Northamptonshire. If anyone sees her please email me at
[email protected] 
or answer the thread on our site by clicking on the following link
View topic - Pregnant cat got lose from her cat carrier and is missing • Animal Lifeline UK

Many thanks for taking the Time to read this.

Best wishes Kelly-joy and The Animal Lifeline UK Team:


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Great news Socks was found in a trap set to try to catch her today , she is now safely back with her babies thank you to everyone that helped to search for her


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

oh thank goodness!


----------

